
Ask HN: Tools to search across internal knowledge bases? - hsikka
I’m imagining something like a tool that hooks up to confluence + google groups + dropbox paper + github + docs + external support + sourcegraph. I know of stripe home and internal knowledge wikis like tettra, but us anyone built the google for internal knowledge?
======
severine
Why not Recoll?
[http://www.lesbonscomptes.com/recoll/index.html](http://www.lesbonscomptes.com/recoll/index.html)

 _Recoll will index an MS-Word document stored as an attachment to an e-mail
message inside a Thunderbird folder archived in a Zip file (and more...). It
will also help you search for it with a friendly and powerful interface, and
let you open a copy of a PDF at the right page with two clicks. There is
little that will remain hidden on your disk._

~~~
hsikka
Yeah this is perfect!

